# Selling my Tau army.



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

+++All sold, thanks for looking+++


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Edit


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

pathfinders









and my attempt at painting farsight scheme


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Now for the stuff i got off ebay, all got dodgy paint jobs and in disrepair, will be willing to sell these off rather cheap to make up for that.



Broadside









XV8









Drones









XV8









Also about 24 fire warriors in various stages of built, stripped painted etc etc

Thanks for having a look and i hope your interested, post or pm me with any questions.

Cheers


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

PM'd


----------

